#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-17
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<seuman> konnbannha
<seuman> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<seuman> 飲み会があったらしいですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私が誘われたのは今週金曜日…これからですよ．
<seuman> これからでしたか
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-18
<ky_yaro> こんにちは。久しぶりに参加させていただきます。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> うう、wiki.ubuntulinux.jpに嫌われてるのだろーか……
<jkbys> 最近、調子わるいですね
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110118 に、1min後ぐらいに表示されると思います
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか？
<hito_jp> どれも今やってます。
<hito_jp> arhicve/cdimageの上流サーバって2月になっちゃってもいいですか？
<jkbys> lp-l10n-jaとubuntu-l10n-jaのMLの位置づけをドキュメントにする(jkbys) って何でしたっけ
<jkbys> はい、問題ないです
<hito_jp> まとめてkuromaboさんよろしくお願いしますとか宣言してもいいかもしれない
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> kuromaboさんがいるときに返事聞くってことで、議題へ
<jkbys> #553162 への対応による影響の確認
<jkbys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/553162
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GdmLanguageSelectorDissonance
<jkbys> Lucid/Maveric用パッケージ - https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/locale-test
<jkbys> [] 日本語環境でうまく動いてる？
<jkbys> 試した方がいれば、どんな感じか教えてもらおうかと思って書きました
<kuromabo> 遅れました。ドキュメント化了解です。>jkbys
<jkbys> よろしくです
<hito_jp> ぜんぜん試せてないっす
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ、来週までに試してみます
<nobuto> これは異なる言語を設定したユーザを作ったり、GDMとユーザで異なる言語を設定したりして、問題なく動作することを確認すればいいんですかね？
<jkbys> どうだろう、実はまだ内容よく分かっていない
<hito_jp> それでいいはずです
<nobuto> 暇なときに試してみます。
<hito_jp> .dmrcとかでLANGUAGE環境変数もセットしてみてカチあわないかチェックしてあげる必要はあるかなとは思いますが。
<nobuto> .dmrcはGDMかlaunguage-selectorのどっちが触るんですかね？
<nobuto> それともどっちも触らない？
<hito_jp> 触らないけど干渉するという理解です。
<nobuto> 了解です。
<nobuto> あとはこの話題とは直接関係ないですけど、
<hito_jp> 一応language-selectorが.dmrcになんかする、という修正はLucid時点に入ってたような。
<nobuto> この修正バージョンがLucidやMaverickに来たときに、たぶんですがPPAのバージョンより低くなってしまいそうです。
<hito_jp> でも今回の補正には関係ない、はず。あくまで干渉するだけ。
<nobuto> https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<jkbys> なんと、それは気づいてなかった
<hito_jp> テスト時に気付くんじゃー
<hito_jp> で、実際ダメだったらきっと小林さんが頑張ってくれると信じています。
<jkbys> 仰向けで頑張るしかない
<nobuto> まあそのときはPPA側でja3にするだけだと思いますです。
<hito_jp> テスト二重にやんなきゃなんですよね……
<nobuto> 小林さんがパッケージングをミスらなければ、影響はないとは思いますが、テストするだけはしないとという感じでしょうか。
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> バイナリじゃないからミニマムなテストでいいとは思います。
<hito_jp> バイナリだとパッケージングタイミングで挙動変わりかねないのがコワイところです。SRUなら大丈夫っていう考え方はありますけど。
<hito_jp> （バイナリでなくてもタイミングで変わるか……
<jkbys> この件はこんなところでしょうか
<hito_jp> たぶん先に進んでOKだと思います
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> なければおわりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<nobuto> はい。
<jkbys> では２５日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110118
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<nobuto> kuromabo: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/133783 に「俺は新オーナーのkuromaboだ。村田から引き継いだ。よろしく頼む。」ぐらいのコメントを残しておいてもらっていいですか？
<hito_jp> 日本語翻訳を主に行っている作業者の合意で、ぐらいは入れた方がいいと思うのだ……。
<hito_jp> （英文考えるのたいへんだけど
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> こんばんは．
<kuromabo> うい>nobuto
<nobuto> kuromabo: よろしくお願いします。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> 会議は終わったのでしょうか？
<nobuto> Emmanuel_ChanelW: 終わりました。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> このチャンネルで amigojapan さんに， http://www.tlug.jp/index.html.ja の飲み会(2011/01/21 事前手続き不要)に誘われました．
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> 私自身，今回誘われるのがはじめてで，どういう会かよく知りませんけど， Ubuntu Japanese Team でそんな交流会してもいいのではないかなんて思ったり…
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> nobuto さん：返答ありがとうございます．
<nobuto> Emmanuel_ChanelW: 現状では私がやっているUbuntu Hour立川ぐらいしか定期的にやっているものはありません。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Hour/TokyoTachikawa
<nobuto> Emmanuel_ChanelW: 昨年11月にはリリースパーティーをやりました。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011 が、それ以外はチームメンバーの余裕がないこともあり開催できていないのが現状です。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> なるほど．
<nobuto> Emmanuel_ChanelW: すみません、さっきのは関東ではという限定でした。関西ではもう少しアクティブにやっているようです。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> はい．
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> wiki でヒットするページはありませんが，確かに関西の方でやっているらしい記述が見られますね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: my job will be until 7:55 on friday. I will go to the nomikai after that
<amigojapan> sorry, I didint know I would have late work until todaty
<amigojapan> today
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok... So you will come very late in the party, right?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> probably about 8:30 I guess
<amigojapan> will you still go?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 定例ミーティングの後で， TLUG の飲み会の事に触れてみました． Ubuntu でそういう交流会やってもいいかなと言ったら，時おりあっても，人員に余裕がないみたい．
<amigojapan> よくわかりません
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hhm... ok... I find one friend a member of TLUG. I try to ask him if he will come.
<amigojapan> ah ok!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> "After the weekly meeting today, I tried to reffered TLUG's nomikai. When I say that it would be better to have such parties on Ubuntu Japanese Team, one answered that such a party is sometimes settled. But they don't have members many enough."
<amigojapan> じゃあ、TLUGの飲み会の時あいましょう。。。僕は遅れるけど
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<amigojapan> おｋ わかりました
<btm_vn> TLUGなつかしい...
<btm_vn> みんな元気にしてるかなー
<amigojapan> ｂｔｍ　２１日来ますか？TLUGの飲み会
<btm_vn> 21日はまだベトナムなので無理ですー
<amigojapan> なるほど
<btm_vn> 21日の夜中の便で日本に帰国するんです
<amigojapan> 今度来てください
<btm_vn> タイミングが合えば、って最近すっかりML読んでないのですがw
<amigojapan> おｋ
<btm_vn> 僕が顔出してたのって7年ぐらい前なんで、当時のメンバーいるかなーとかw
<btm_vn> 未だに馬場さんとかいます？
<amigojapan> 僕は一回しか行った事がないのでメンバーのなまえしりません、すみません
<btm_vn> なるほど。まぁ、是非もう一度行きたいです。英語あまりしゃべれませんがw
<amigojapan> 通訳しますｗ
<amigojapan> ベトナムで何語でしゃべりますか？
<btm_vn> いちおうベトナムで現地のエンジニアに英語で教えてるんですけど、しょっちゅう筆談になりますw お互い英語訛ってるのでw
<amigojapan> なるほど
<btm_vn> こっちの社長が日本語しゃべれるので、本当に通じないときは通訳を依頼してます
<btm_vn> 英語で.vimrcの説明とか大変でしたw
<amigojapan> 大変ですね、僕なんかパソコン用語よくわかりませんね
<btm_vn> 僕はパソコン用語しかわからないですw
<amigojapan> www
<amigojapan> 教えてくださいパソコン用語
<btm_vn> 僕がTLUG行けた時にでもっ パソコン用語というかプログラミングなんですけどねw
<amigojapan> うん、僕プログラマーですけど、日本語のプログラミング用語わかりません
<amigojapan> 関数だとか
<amigojapan> 鯖だとか
<amigojapan> 番地とか
<amigojapan> それぐらいしかわからない
<amigojapan> 配列もね
<amigojapan> functionはなんて言うんだっけ？
<btm_vn> 関数です
<amigojapan> あれ？それはVariableじゃないっけ？
<btm_vn> それは変数です
<amigojapan> 難しい！似てる
<amigojapan> どちがどちだかわからない
<btm_vn> たぶん、日本人はその悩みあまり理解できなそうw
<amigojapan> うんうん
<btm_vn> さて、ホテルで仕事の続きにとりかかるので離席します＞＜
<amigojapan> 気をつけてください
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こん．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あらら…いなくなっちゃうのか…
<amigojapan> いなくなちゃった　　ざんねん
<Emmanuel_Chanel> TLUG について詳しそうな人に Ubuntu Japanese Team のフォーラムに書いて貰えたらいいかななんて思ったのですよねえ…
<amigojapan> うん
<btm_vn> あ、IRCの画面はひらきっぱなしですのでw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も同じく．
<amigojapan> 今日よぱらっててね。。。新年会行ったんだ
<amigojapan> 金曜日も飲み会　へへへ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…
<amigojapan> demo
<amigojapan> でもPay　As　You goだから。。。ゆっくり飲めるね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，そうかも…
<amigojapan> un
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ただ，東京のユーザー会なのに英語必須というのは，日本人にはきつそうです．
<btm_vn> 英語圏の方々がスタートさせたものなので仕方ないといや仕方ないかと
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そのようですね．
<btm_vn> 僕がTLUGで発表したとき、すごくぼろぼろでめちゃくちゃフォローしてもらいました＞＜
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私には発表出来るものがない…今度参加するのは飲み会で，発表する必要はありませんけど…
<btm_vn> 飲み会のときは結構みんな日本語で喋ったりしてたんですが、今はどうなんだろう？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私の英語も，聞き取りがダメになってきているしなあ…英和電子辞書は必須かなあと．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 後，日本語で ok って言われても，学習者としては上の方でも日本人から見ると心許ない事もあるかなあとか…
<btm_vn> まぁ、お酒が進むとあまり関係なくなってきたりしますよ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですか…
<btm_vn> よっぱらうとなんでもありだったり、何故か英語がよく理解できるようになったりw なんか酔ってるとフィーリングでなんとかしちゃうw
<btm_vn> 僕、前に秋葉原でよっぱらってるときに、隣の席についてたドイツ人のおばさんに、ビョーク主演のダンサー・イン・ザ・ダークのすばらしさについて英語で語ってたw 酒が無いと無理ですw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 酔っ払って英語が出てくるのなら，素面でも，相当な英語力でしょうに…
<amigojapan> ww
<btm_vn> あ、全然ダメなんですよ、素だと...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 逆に，慎重になり過ぎる感じ？
<btm_vn> それもあるんですが、とっさに単語が出てこないんですよ
<btm_vn> 難しく考えすぎなんだとおもうんですが...
<btm_vn> 元々、英語が全然できなかった人なんで、英語の勉強ってほとんど大学からなんですよね...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-19
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<seuman> 空気が乾燥してますね
<seuman> 風邪をひいてしまいました
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それは大変ですね．
<seuman> Emmanuel_Chanelさんも風邪などひかれませんよう御自愛ください
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-20
<akagi82> need to setup my docomo wifi usb, anyone know?
<btm_vn> wifi usb?
<mm_> 皆さん、お仕事中ですか？
<mm_> Libreofficeで計算中です。
<mm_> PCはeeepc1215n
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<asakura> こんばんわ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日の飲み会は行きますか？誘われていたのは asakura さんとは別の人でしたっけ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いないか…
<asakura> 誘われていたのは私ですが、東京港区かぁ。。。ちと遠いですなぁ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 仕事がありますからねえ…私は自宅療養中なので，時間はありますけど…
<asakura> 楽しんできてくださいね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<asakura> ただの飲み会なのかなぁ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linux ユーザーの集まりらしく技術系の話は出るんじゃないですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 英語力がないと追いつかないかも知れませんけど．
<asakura> 幹事さんのブログ見たけど、スキル高そうだ。
<asakura> そもそも英語力不足の予感ｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 英語の電子辞書，今見てみたら，使えない感じ…私の勘違いならいいけど…朝になったらもう一度見てみる必要があるか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-21
<Zorge> ?
<seuman> .
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: You could get back home!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: And so could I.
<amigojapan> hey Emmanuel_Chanel , you got back home ... good
<asakura> have you enjoyed nomikai?
<amigojapan> asakura: I enjoyed it, yes
<asakura> that is goooooooood!!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> People are nice.
<amigojapan> asakura: if you are in tokyo someday, please come
<asakura> when i can speak english fluently...
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-22
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-17
<hito_jp> う。小林さんがいない……
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> 火曜日だってことを忘れてました
<hito_jp> ……。
<kazken3> ......。
<hito_jp> 大丈夫、他にも水野さんとか坂本さんとかも忘れてますから！
<jkbys> シンクロした
<chonan> シンクロw
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120117
<jkbys> あざーす
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> むしろ復旧関連の情報を……
<jkbys> 概ね復旧した、概ね
<chonan> おつかれさまでございます
<jkbys> ｗｗｗは前のままでとりあえず新サーバに移してる状態
<jkbys> wikiは
<hito_jp> Drupalごとそのままっていう理解でよいでしょうか？ > www
<jkbys> 新しいページを作れなかった問題は解消してるはず
<jkbys> Drupalも古いままそのまま
<jkbys> forumもそのまま持ってきてます
<jkbys> wwwは手が空いたらデザインを刷新したい
<hito_jp> まずDrupal更新するところからではなく？
<jkbys> Drupal6にしたい
<jkbys> Drupal5と6は共存できるようなので
<hito_jp> なるほど。
<jkbys> 今の動かしながら新サイトを作れるかなと
<jkbys> 6だと、現在のubuntu.comっぽいテーマも配布されているようです
<jkbys> そういえば復旧したってアナウンスをするのを忘れていました
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/ServerRestore201201 tena
<hito_jp> てなかんじですかね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．証明書は回復するのですか？
<jkbys> wiki.ubuntu.comのテーマはどこにあるか分からないので知ってる人がいたら情報ください
<hito_jp> SNIのままでいいかなぁと
<jkbys> あと、リストが数字付きになるのと新規ページ作成できない問題は解消してるはずです
<hito_jp> あれ。ページ編集できない
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> ぬーん。You did not change this pageとか怒られるときと怒られないときが……。
<hito_jp> 気のせいかもしれないので先に進みましょう……。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 上流サーバーのセットアップは微妙に止まってますが、先方の管理者が海外出張から帰ってくるまでお待ちを。
<jkbys> わかりました
<hito_jp> （今いじってしくじると誰も現地で作業できない）
<hito_jp> OSC2012 Tokyo/Springは申し込みました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> じゃあ議題かな
<jkbys> adobereader-jpn
<jkbys> adobereader-jpnをRemixリポジトリから削除できる時期になりました
<jkbys> 参照：https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-November/003929.html
<jkbys> 削除したが9.4.7がpartnerに来ていない？
<jkbys> [ ] アナウンスだけ先に行う？
<hito_jp> 岩手が飛んだ？
<jkbys> 飛んだ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> [ ] OSC岩手に参加できる人は？
<jkbys> できる人は？
<jkbys> 来週以降にまた確認する感じでいいですか
<hito_jp> きついです
<hito_jp> 毎週これを確認してればいいかなぁ。デッドラインまで誰もいなければあきらめるということで。
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> adobereader-jpn
<jkbys> adobereader-jpnをRemixリポジトリから削除できる時期になりました
<jkbys> 参照：https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-November/003929.html
<jkbys> 削除したが9.4.7がpartnerに来ていない？
<jkbys> [ ] アナウンスだけ先に行う？
<hito_jp> どうしましょうねぇという感じ。
<hito_jp> 意思決定ツリーを書いていないんですが、
<hito_jp> そのままだとアナウンス通りにしても9.4.7に更新できないので説得力がない
<hito_jp> 放置しておくとなんでインストールできないのかわからない、と
<jkbys> うーむ
<hito_jp> わりとやっかいです。とりあえずアナウンスだけして、9.4.7が後日出てきますよ、としておく
<hito_jp> で、9.4.7出てきたらもっかい叫ぶ、かなぁ
<chonan> なんでやねんテイストが漂いますね
<hito_jp> 大丈夫です。それを言い始めたら9.4.6どっから取ってきたのCanonicalという別の問題が
<hito_jp> （ftp.adobe.comとかから日本語版9.4.6は取れないので）
<jkbys> どっから取ってきたんだろう
<ikuyaNOTE> repackしているとしか……
<hito_jp> まあバージョン番号から考えるとrepackでしょうけどねぇ……。
<jkbys> 2回アナウンスってことでいいですか
<hito_jp> じゃあ明日やっておきます……
<jkbys> おねがいします
<jkbys> ibus-mozc
<jkbys> ibus-mozcをRemixのデフォルト構成に含めたい
<jkbys> [ ] そもそも入れるべきかどうかを考える
<jkbys> 「入れるべき」なら：
<jkbys> [ ] それぞれの案のpros/consをまとめる
<jkbys> 案A: 「デフォルトで入れる」
<jkbys> 案B: 「デフォルトで既定のIM/Anthyあり」（ibus-anthyも入れておく）
<jkbys> 案C: 「デフォルトで既定のIM/Anthyなし」（ibus-anthyも削ってしまう）
<jkbys> [ ] どの程度の容量が必要かを計測する
<jkbys> [ ] どの程度の容量なら（何かを犠牲にして）確保できるかを考える
<jkbys> 「入れない方が良い」なら：
<jkbys> [ ] 次に検討するトリガを決める
<hito_jp> それ村田さんいないと議論にならんのでは
<jkbys> じゃあ来週以降かな？
<chonan> ちょろっといろいろ聞いてきましたが、驚愕の意見が
<chonan> 「デフォルトで入っているやつ(=Anthy)がそこそこ使えるのであんまりこだわってない」
<hito_jp> なにと比べてるんだろう……
<hito_jp> Cannaとか古いWnnかなぁ。
<chonan> 現状で使えてるので満足という話でした
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰に聞いてきたんですか？
<chonan> Ubuntu入れて試してみた的なお客さんにそれとなく聞いてきました
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほろ
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんそういう意見のほうが少数派(ry
<jkbys> どうだろう、一般的にはあまり長文打たない人が多いのかも
<ikuyaNOTE> googleでブログ検索するとどれだけmozcの設定方法が出てくるか……
<hito_jp> ブログでヒットすることと要望が多いかどうかはまた別の問題な気もするお……
<hito_jp> WLANとか要望多いはずだけど設定方法あんまり出てこない。
<hito_jp> たぶん、要望x難易度の壁、っていうフィルタを通した結果で、mozcのインストールはかなり簡単なので出てきやすいとかそーいう……
<jkbys> mozcを使いたい層とブログやっている層がかぶっているという気も
<ikuyaNOTE> ぐぬぬ……
<hito_jp> まあそれはともかくとして、今のanthyとmozcを比べると誤変換の発生を比べるのもむなしいのも確か。
<chonan> 変えてみないといろんな意見が集まらないジレンマもありそうですね
<jkbys> Remixに入れるという選択以外に、Mozc Remixを作るという選択もありますね
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね
<hito_jp> ていうのも含めて、早期導入に反対してる村田さんの意見聞かないと話が動かんです……。
<jkbys> 村田さんに来週でれるか聞いておくってことでいいですか
<jkbys> 出れないなら、意見まとめて書いておいてもらう感じで
<hito_jp> いえっさー
<ikuyaNOTE> 早期導入に反対しているのは村田さんだけ？？
<jkbys> 俺もRemixに入れるのはどうかと思ってる
<jkbys> ただ、議論して考えが変わることはありえる
<hito_jp> 12.04 LTSでやるのはどうかと思っている。変わることがありえるのは同じく。
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあもう12.04ではやんないでいいんじゃないです？
<hito_jp> 非LTSでやるならアリだし「これは投げっぱなしだ覚悟しろ」でMozc Remixならアリ
<hito_jp> んー、その結論がどういうロジックで出てくるのかは明確にすべき気がするです。
<ikuyaNOTE> 多数決を取ったら秘訣になりそうだから
<ikuyaNOTE> 否決
<hito_jp> いや多数決取れんですって。
<hito_jp> 意見出して議論しての上なら多数決できますけど、現状議論がないから多数決もなにもないかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> でもそんなズルズル引っ張るほどの話題とも思えないですけどねぇ
<hito_jp> whyがないまま反対意見だけ出てるのは意思決定プロセスに問題を来すのでやだなーと
<hito_jp> 引っ張るのがいやなら、12.04で決めるべきことまとめる作業に混ぜて回収ってーのはアリですが、どうしましょう。
<jkbys> 来週で結論でなければそれでいい気もする
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあそうしますか
<chonan> 確かに。
<hito_jp> 来週までに12.04で決めないといけないことリストをきっちり作っておきます……orz
<jkbys> 他に何もなければ終わりですがどうですか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> 来週も火曜22時でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい。今日は遅くなってごめんなさい・・・。
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> 坂本さん議事録投げをお願いしていいですか？
<chonan> はい
<jkbys> では24日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 議事録投げ了承しました
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120117
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<hito_jp> 最後のあたりにアヤシゲな送付スクリプトが2つあります
<Mocchi> hito_jp: こ、こんなものがーっ！？
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-22
<ubuntuu> hello
<uu_> こんにちは
<kenta> こんにちは
<kenta> hi
<kenta> 誰かいますか？
<kenta> k
<kenta> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<kenta_> こんばんは
<kenta_> だれかはなそ！！
<kenta> a
<aa__> hi
<aa__> a
<aa__> a
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-14
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Salut! Comment ça va? Je suis japonais. Je ne parle pas français assez bien pour communiquer.
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-15
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130115
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 12.04.2 のCDプレスについて詳細をつめる(jkbys)  やってるとこです
<jkbys> グッズの注文内容を確認して注文する（jkbys）  注文して今日とどきました　箱はまだ開けてません
<jkbys> 12月のチームレポートを書く (jkbys)  まだやってないのでやります
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 連載以外なし、と
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>     [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<jkbys> 懇親会についてはまだ先でいいかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> 特にないです
<chonan> 自分はありません
<nobuto> ないです。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<nobuto> はい。
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> では22日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130115
<mocchi> ↑確認お願いします
<mocchi> chonan: 確認が終ったら、議事録送信などよろしくお願いします
<chonan> 了解です
<nobuto> お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした〜
<nagakazu> 突然すいません。リチャードストールマンがubuntuはスパイウェアだという意見をしたようですが、Ubuntuの個人情報の管理や方向性についてみなさんはどう思いますか。
<chonan> Shopping Lens のお話ですかね?
<nagakazu> そうです
<chonan> 個人的にはちょっと行き過ぎた応酬であった部分があるのではないかとも。
<chonan> http://gihyo.jp/admin/clip/01/ubuntu-topics/201212/14
<chonan> RMS の言説が時に非常に攻撃的な部分があるのは昔からのことですが、彼なりの心配の仕方だととらえることができるんじゃないかと。
<chonan> Jono もかなりヒートアップしてしまったわけですし。
<nagakazu> 確かにそうですね。Amazonに対してもひどく攻撃的ですね。すいません、jonoとはなんのことでしょうか。
<chonan> Jono Baconです。今回のRMSの発言に反論と「子供じみた」と書いたことに謝罪した人です。
<chonan> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/07/on-richard-stallman-and-ubuntu/
<chonan> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/on-being-childish-an-apology/
<nagakazu> Canonical側の方ですね。よくわかりました。有難うございます
<nagakazu> canonicalはこれからもこのように批判される可能性のある機能を付けていく可能性があるそうですが、これからのUbuntuはこういった機能を搭載し、何を目指していくのでしょうね。
<chonan> 「Ubuntuをこのまま使い続けても大丈夫か」という疑問があるとしたら、そうですねえ...
<chonan> 少なくとも、Code of Conduct（行動規範） http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/community/conduct にサインした人が開発している。と
<chonan> それ以上の大きな方針、超長期的にどこにいこうとしているのかはなかなか推し量ることが難しいかなとも思います。
<chonan> bug #1 のお話は有名ではありますが、 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<chonan> 最終的に多くの人に使われる物を作ることは非常におおまかな目標にはなっていると思います。
<nagakazu> そうですね...家電への応用(生活家電やスマホ)なども考えているそうで色々な思惑があるのかもしれません。
<chonan> Ubuntu とは離れてしまいますが、RMSとしてはAmazonもGoogleも多分大嫌いなんだと思います。
<chonan> ただ、我々は凡人なのでAmazonやGoogle抜きに生きることは難しいわけで
<chonan> 「プライバシー」と「便利さ」のバランスというかせめぎあいは常に問題になるところでしょうね。
<nagakazu> Ubuntuだけの問題では無いのですね。IT社会の今は、至るところでプライバシーと便利さの戦いが起きてますね。
<chonan> とはいえ、極端に見えるRMSの言動も「便利さ」と引換に何かを失っていると警告してくれる意味で非常に稀有な存在なのも確かです。
<chonan> Googleのストリートビューなんかはセンセーショナルな例で様々な場所で報じられましたしね。
<chonan> 重要なのはプライバシーの取り扱い方を変えることができるということではないかと。12/14でのWeekly Topicsで書かれているように、ユーザーがコントロールできることは地味に大切です。
<chonan> 新機能については、比較的アグレッシブに大きな変更が入ることがあるので、たまに面食らいますが
<chonan> それも含めて楽しむくらいの心意気が必要なのかもしれません。
<nagakazu> そうですね。
<chonan> GUI では Unity に移行したことが非常に大きな点でしたが
<nagakazu> フリーを目指すストールマンにとってはGoogleやらUbuntuやらAmazonやらはソフトウェアの発展に悪影響を与え、しかもプライバシーも侵害していると考えているのだと思います。普通に使う私達はそんなことをそこまでは気にしないのですが、便利さと引換にUbuntuも目指している「自由」や「人々の交流」も失いかけているのかもし
<nagakazu> れません。ストールマンは過激ながらも今の社会にはとても重要なのかもしれませんね。
<chonan> そうですね。非常にストールマンらしい言説だし、それはそれで必要なんでしょう。
<chonan> ストールマンがShopping Lens 使って「買い物便利すぐる、Ubuntuパネェ!」とか言い出したら非常に気持ち悪いです。
<nagakazu> そうですね。公共PCからインターネットをするほど、プライバシーにも気を使っているそうですからね。
<chonan> GUI も Unity で批判が結構ありましたが、いまや Windows 8 が似たような状況になっていますし
<nagakazu> Windowsも毎年リリースするという噂もあるほど、コロコロGUIga
<nagakazu> が変わっていますね。
<chonan> Unity の変化を乗り越えた人間には結構親しめるものだと思いますが、すぐには受け入れられないだろうなあと。
<chonan> 面白いのは、コンピュータやらITやらと日々格闘、進歩していそうな人たちが、案外保守的な部分があるということですよね。
<chonan> 新しいものを受け入れるのが良いとか悪いとかいう議論ではなくて、習慣が支配的な部分が多いんだなというのが興味深いです。
<nagakazu> 相手はコンピュータですから自分で慣れ親しんだものの方がいい、ということもあるかもしれません。
<chonan> そういう意味では程度の差はあれども、慣れたものを壊して新しいものにしていくわけで、新機能を追加したら必ず何かしらの批判は集まってしまう宿命かもしれません。
<nagakazu> 時代の流れに沿って、UI は変わっていきますが、慣れたものを壊されたら、また新しいものになれないといけない。それが今の社会なのでしょう。それでも忘れては、いけないことを思い出させてくれるひとも出てくることもすごいと思います。
<chonan> ええ、まさにおっしゃる通りかと。
<nagakazu> chonanさん、本日はお忙しい中お付き合いいただき本当にありがとうございました。
<chonan> いえいえ、くだらない話きいていただいてありがとうございました。
<nagakazu> 色々勉強になりました.では私はこれで失礼します。おやすみなさい。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-19
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> anybody home?
<testor> みなさん、こんばんわ
<testor> 質問があります。文字コードについて、Ubuntuの日本語環境などに入門すべく、学びたいのですが、入り方の方法論を教えていただけませんか？
<testor> 夕食前に失礼でしょうか？待ちますので、ゆっくり答えていただいてかまいません。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-14
<hito_jp> 小林さんが現れるまでもうちょっとだけお待ちください（呼んできた）
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> やばいたおれたい
<jkbys> 無理せず倒れたほうが
<hito_jp> すみませんが寝ます……
<jkbys> おやすみなさい
<jkbys> 他に人はいるんかな
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-17
<gone_> Hello
<iso_> こんにちは
<iso_> どなたかいらっしゃいますか?
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-13
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mizuno> 帰宅したばかりでAFKぎみ
<sumikan> fcitx-mozc使ってるんですがかな入力で長音記号が「ろ」になってしまうんです。誰か解決策わかりませんか？
<sumikan> 誰もいらっしゃらないのかなぁ
<mizuno> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ikunya/e/76108efb21c7f176b712dc46a415c56f > sumikan
<sumikan> おぉ！ありがとうございます！ > mizuno
<sumikan> 早速試してみます
* iwaim___ changed the topic of #ubuntu-jp to: Ubuntu Japanese LoCo | UTF-8 | Ubuntu行動規範の日本語訳は http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/code-of-conduct/ で参照できます
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-15
<cinch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tshWdViy6JQ
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-17
<cinch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjtubhcfuHk
#ubuntu-jp 2017-01-16
<dabura667> Linux Mintの日本語IRCご存知の方いますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> dabura667: #linuxmint-help-jp です。
<dabura667> ありがとうございます
#ubuntu-jp 2018-01-17
<ares__> hola español
